# hey, where did THAT come from...?



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

So, mummy is a blue tan a^t/a d/d









and Daddy is a siamese seal point, a/a c^h/c^h, right?









Well, guess again! This is their kids!



























So daddy is actually a siamese agouti point. I didnt see that comming, I didnt even know they could have that strong points :shock: .


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Indeed a surprise, I always thought that A/*-ch/ch would be a greyish agouti with some sort of points ( I had those myself in the past) I know bone, (colorpoint)beige and himi hide agouti completely. You sure mum is not a blue agouti?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I did tell the breeder of mum that she must be a blue agouti (Malene who is also in here), because I dont want karamel (the male) to be agoutibased. But a blue agouti shows ticking and Locka (the doe) doesnt, so I am afraid that it is daddy... I am going to breed him with my black female when she has given birth and raised the kids she is carrying now, and then I will know, but i am pretty sure that it is Karamel. also because they have that dark agouti colour, which must be the reason why his points are so great. If you look at the kids noses thet are also almost black.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

If Karamel is agoutibased then he hides it very well  I could usually tell the difference with black- or agoutibased colorpoint beige.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I didnt see it comming at all. I got him from Henry and i never even though that he was not a sealpoint!
I just dont see how it should be locka. the pictures I have seen of blue agouti looks very different from a black based blue, and Locka looks like a normal blue.

I have another aboutibaset siamese actually.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

If they're from Henry then that explains everything  he also breeds silveragouti. Last year I had the same agouti surprise with his mice, himilayans. I even opened a topic about it on the Finnish forum (Int. section)


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

the last one is not from henry, he is a petshop mice, but without any doubt agouti based siamese.

But well, at least Karamel is a very nice agouti point, even though it wasnt the plan for him to have an A.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My first thought when I saw the pic of mummy was 'is that blue agouti?'. Must be, eh?


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

she looks normal blue, but she is texel (with her curls grown out), so that is what makes her fur look different. But I will take a picture of her when I have charged the battery for my camera.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Anne said:


> the last one is not from henry, he is a petshop mice,


No offence but I kinda figured that...


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

:lol: None taken!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Gorgeous agouti in there, though, so if you can make gorgeous agouti-based himis, why not? And the tans should be lovely on that rich color.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks 

I am looking foreward to see the tans, but the tan on the mum is terrible, so I am not getting my hopes up.

And i think I am aiming for siamese, not himalayan, but I think i will keep a couple and try and see what it can lead to.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

The black and 2 agouties are tan, so there is no longer doubt that it is the father who is agoutibased (unfortunately, I would rather that it had been the mother).

really, who would have thought?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

He certainly is a pretty boy!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

He is very pretty, regardless! Don't you love the random things that pop up in pet store mice? And the little agouti babies look almost umbrous or something, the way they have that black strip towards the middle.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Well these are not petshopmice. The mother has a bad pettype, but she is from a breeder and has known background. The dad is from a breeder too, but the breeder didnt remember what line he was from, as the mouse was in a large cage with a lot of other random young males. The breeder kind of just asked me if I liked satins and then picked him out for me.

Surprises however can be fun, and I do like my little agouties, even though I dont really have any use for them. If I could decide for myself, I would rather that agouti didnt appear in my litters that should be black. I would rather have blue popping up :lol: 

The petshop mice in the previous page is just for showing another agoutibased siamese, he has no relation to this litter.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

With his color I tend to wonder if he isn't both chocolate and agouti based. They are beautiful babies though, and that buck is stunning, wish we had siamese like that here


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

dont even think that :shock: :lol:

but the mother probably carry chokolate, so I dont think he is. I believe a cinnamon point would be rather poor? (but again, I though an agouti point was that too)


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

they are today 2 weeks and look like this:










females









males









the rex black tan


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the curly baby! ive currently got one in the nest.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks, she is the keeper  And maybe one of the agouties depending on how they develop.


----------

